# Lump on face



## Cjay83 (Aug 9, 2013)

I noticed a lump on my 7 month olds (bella) face today. Under her eye and above gum line. Sort of on the flap of her cheek. It's about the size of a pea and I can push it around. Anyone had/seen this before? It isn't bothering her in the slightest, even when I poke and prod it.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I haven't seen that before. My guess is that it's a cyst of some sort. Perhaps an impacted whisker. I'd recommend a phone call to your vet to see if you should bring her in. She has such a pretty face--big eyes!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lump*

Make a vet appointment right away so they can look at it and diagnose it.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Possible cracked tooth, had this with a dachsund.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I would think it's probably a dental issue (abcess).


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks like a lymph node.. They sometimes pop up...


----------



## Cjay83 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I called the vet today, she said it's either a cyst, a reaction to a bite or something else I can't remember the name of which she said is quite common in young dogs. She said that because I can move it about it's probably nothing to worry about, and to just keep an eye on it incase it gets bigger or she loses her fur on it. I'm so relieved x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

